# Nerite snails and preventing eggs



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Nerite eggs/larvae can’t survive in freshwater. Or are eggs just unsightly?


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nerite snail eggs pods will never hatch in freshwater. They are white and are typically attached to driftwood and are pretty hard to scrape off. Since they don’t hatch, in a short period of time you have driftwood loaded with white dots.

Just google search nerite snail eggs on driftwood and look at images.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I would just get whichever Nerite snails you want and then watch which are females and then rehome them. You still may end up with some eggs until you identify the females.


----------



## ohaple (Nov 30, 2018)

In my experience the females will lay even without a male present. Since they don't hatch out in freshwater reproduction isn't the issue, cosmetics of the eggs is. I have seen a guide to sexing them. Some people buy twice what they need, then give away or return the females to avoid the eggs. I have a single male tiger nerite in my 2.5g and am so happy with how it cleans and doesn't create eggs.

Here is how to sex:









But I have never had luck with that, even using a magnifier. Instead I have just moved them around to find out which are female. If you keep one in a breeder you should see eggs in a week or so, then you will know the sex.


----------

